# had a dream so good I woke up and painted it



## Deleted member 507653 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## x65943 (Jul 28, 2020)

So like, in the dream, there were giant fish in the sky?

Was it a nightmare? It looks kinda spooky.


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jul 28, 2020)

x65943 said:


> So like, in the dream, there were giant fish in the sky?
> 
> Was it a nightmare? It looks kinda spooky.



yeah they were eating the stars like fish food


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 28, 2020)

very nice.


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> very nice.



thank you


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 28, 2020)

That's really good


----------



## Issac (Jul 28, 2020)

Aww that's pretty! Must've been quite the magnificent dream!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 28, 2020)

Ah, fishes!
Yeah, one of my favourite animals.

I dreamt with Flame (his Avatar) and AlanJohn (I've seen him on Tweeter) and we would throw stones at people using a giant slingshot.

I don't think that's worth drawing


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jul 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> That's really good



Thanks!!! :]



Issac said:


> Aww that's pretty! Must've been quite the magnificent dream!



My glimpse into what a cat's daydream must be like



JuanMena said:


> Ah, fishes!
> I dreamt with Flame (his Avatar) and AlanJohn (I've seen him on Tweeter) and we would throw stones at people using a giant slingshot.
> 
> I don't think that's worth drawing



I for one am curious for a visual


----------



## Seliph (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks lovely!


----------



## x65943 (Jul 29, 2020)

An idea I had while reading that the fish ate the stars


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jul 29, 2020)

x65943 said:


> An idea I had while reading that the fish ate the stars
> View attachment 219284


 
omg I LOVE THIS SO MUCH


----------



## Issac (Jul 29, 2020)

x65943 said:


> An idea I had while reading that the fish ate the stars
> View attachment 219284


Dood, you flipped the big dipper :o


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 29, 2020)

x65943 said:


> An idea I had while reading that the fish ate the stars
> View attachment 219284


x65 being x65 and making/drawing great art


----------



## x65943 (Jul 29, 2020)

Issac said:


> Dood, you flipped the big dipper :o


Where is that telegram sticker when you need it


----------



## Issac (Jul 29, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Where is that telegram sticker when you need it


----------



## x65943 (Jul 29, 2020)

Issac said:


> View attachment 219293


Leaker!?!!


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jul 29, 2020)

I don't know what just happened but I do know what's going into my permanent storage right now


----------



## x65943 (Jul 29, 2020)

Well technically if you viewed it from the other side of the galaxy it would be flipped - who is to say this intergalactic star eating fish comes from Earth?


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jul 29, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Well technically if you viewed it from the other side of the galaxy it would be flipped - who is to say this intergalactic star eating fish comes from Earth?



ah yes the woods and highway of planet Threa


----------



## x65943 (Jul 29, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> ah yes the woods and highway of planet Threa


If a fish was large enough to eat stars it would have to be very far away so as to not assert gravitational pull on earth and destroy everything as we know it

So it's actually more likely not anywhere near earth


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jul 29, 2020)

x65943 said:


> If a fish was large enough to eat stars it would have to be very far away so as to not assert gravitational pull on earth and destroy everything as we know it
> 
> So it's actually more likely not anywhere near earth



ah yes the woods and highway of planet Threa


----------



## x65943 (Jul 29, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> ah yes the woods and highway of planet Threa


Yours could be from Earth, my drawing has no trees/roads - so the perspective could be from anywhere


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jul 29, 2020)

I did not realize the possibility of such an identical fish being so far away. Apologies, I'll have to inspect my own internal fish biases in the matter.


----------



## x65943 (Jul 29, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> I did not realize the possibility of such an identical fish being so far away. Apologies, I'll have to inspect my own internal fish biases in the matter.


It's the same fish - but so large you could view it from a number of planets millions of light years away

We can both agree in order to eat stars it must be ridiculously massive

Its true position is somewhere between Earth and Threa


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jul 29, 2020)

x65943 said:


> It's the same fish - but so large you could view it from a number of planets millions of light years away
> 
> We can both agree in order to eat stars it must be ridiculously massive
> 
> Its true position is somewhere between Earth and Threa



Unfortunately, if we're going to take this so literally, it's a fish in space so it's probably also dead. So I guess someone must have found it as space roadkill and decided to make a mockery of it. A taxidermy fish out of the water, drinking a derivative of its life source. Sad.


----------



## swutch (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks like the windfish and his sister.
Nice paintings.


----------



## Chains (Aug 6, 2020)

That's incredible. Looking forward for your next dream inspired project.


----------

